# What Television show(s) raised you?



## Robotkiller (Aug 11, 2007)

I think we all have those shows that followed us through childhood. Those special shows that you grew up watching, those shows that taught us moral lessons and how to be a better person. Influenced our senses of humor. Or even made us realize what we wanted to be when we grow up.

*This thread is for those shows that shaped your early life, and what they attributed to your personality.*

I know for me Simpsons has definitely had a big impact on my life. It started airing the year I was born, and to this day I can attest to watching every single episode at least once. This show introduced me to my profoundly out there sense of Sardonic humor.

I doubt I'd be the person I am today if it wasn't for the simpsons (Sad. Yes. But I'll be damned if this show hasn't affect my mentality somehow).


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 11, 2007)

Rocko's Modern Life, I think show made me into the odd socially inept person I am today..which fits perfectly with the characters in the show.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 11, 2007)

Beavis & Butthead, Ren & Stimpy, Simpsons, Power Rangers (Mighty Morphin', bitch), Rocket Power, Street Sharks, Thundar, Super Mario Super Show, Married With Children, Reboot, DB/Z, some others...


----------



## Morwain (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh so many to choose from where to start how about any cartoon that ran in the 90's thats my childhood she-ra and Sailormoon and hell of a lot more as well as Dr. Who and MST300 lots of things sadly I also watched and still do The View and various other talk shows.....


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 12, 2007)

Slayers. Best show.


----------



## martryn (Aug 12, 2007)

Star Trek: The Next Generation
Star Trek: Voyager
Mad TV
Dragonball Z
Jeopardy
The Elephant Show
Eureka's Castle
Are You Being Served
Maya the Bee
David the Gnome
American Gladiators
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
X-Men
X-Files
Hercules: The Legendary Journeys
Xena: Warrior Princess

There are tons of shows that influenced me growing up at various stages of my life, and tons of shows that influence me now.  I rely too much on TV I guess.


----------



## Hio (Aug 12, 2007)

The Mighty Morphin Power Rangers


----------



## Danse (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh so many i cant think of or list all/most of them

but the first one's that comes to mind is Jem and The Raccoons
no idea why there the first 2 that comes to mind lol


----------



## akatsuki300 (Aug 12, 2007)

mad tv/dragon ball z/and about everything on adult swim


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 12, 2007)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 12, 2007)

Tv Channel more likely, Hardcore Lesbians 1 & 2


----------



## akatsuki300 (Aug 12, 2007)

Kratos said:


> Tv Channel more likely, Hardcore Lesbians 1 & 2



what the f***


----------



## Starber (Aug 12, 2007)

Rugrats .

I wasn't allowed to watch the Simpsons when I was little. My parents were strict like that.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 12, 2007)

@Kratos
l o l

Power Rangers,Saint Seiya and Dragon Ball.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 12, 2007)

erm,
rugrats
bob the builder (ftw)
pokemon
simpsons
no DBZ, parents didnt allow it


----------



## Sylar (Aug 12, 2007)

Animaniacs.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 12, 2007)

Rockos Modern Life, Angry Beavers, Power Rangers, DBZ, Etc


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 12, 2007)

Married with Children, Sailor Moon, Animaniacs, X-men, Gargoyles, Who's the Boss, Star Trek: Next Gen, Power Rangers, and Dragon Ball.


----------



## KazeTsukai (Aug 13, 2007)

The Simpsons...been watching it since i was a baby pretty much...not that i got the humor or anything back then but i still watched it for some reason XD
its definitely affected me...but not in a negative way haha


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2007)

PBS kids.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 13, 2007)

The Simpsons had a bigger impact on me then every other show combined.


----------



## Master_of_the_Spoons (Aug 13, 2007)

Power Ranger
Rugrats
Blues F*cking Clues


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 14, 2007)

the simpsons, and x-men


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 14, 2007)

- Who's The Boss
- Charles In Charge
- Thunder Cats
- Beavis & Butthead
- Daria
- The Cosby Show
- A Different World
- In Living Color
- Rugrats
- DBZ
- Rainbow Bright
- Melrose Place (lol)
- Ren & Stimpy
- Animaniacs
- Liquid Television


----------



## Genesis (Aug 14, 2007)

Dragonball Z and The Simpsons.

I used to look forward to watching these all the time.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 14, 2007)

Pokemon and Courage the Cowardly Dog....


----------

